# Rear End Gears



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I notice there's been much discussion of Cold Air Induction and Forced Induction on this site. Has anyone checked out quicker rear end gears? Is there anything available? Can the OBDII , DIC, etc be recalibrated for different gears?

It seems that the GTO's power to weight ratio is better than some other cars that end up doing better in the car rags (Mustang, STS-V, 300C SRT8). One thing I noticed was that the GTO has a slower rear end and final drive ratio than many of the cars it's compared to in the car rags. This may be why it doesn't seem as quick as it should with 400HP. 

I'd trade some top end speed that I'll never use for a little more quickness. Of course this will put more strain on traction (tires) and likely impact fuel economy. On the other hand, in stock form, 6th gear isn't really usable below 75MPH without lugging the engine. Another 500RPM might make 6th more usable.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

I might be interested in deeper gears, but I typically drive in 2nd, 4th ,and 5th anyhow. 

As for sixth being unusable under 75mph, I typically cruise in 6th while under 40mph on my 26 minute drive to work. 

I wanted to try a CAI, but I need to see an efficiency increase (Power or MPG, or both) to justify the price. 

OBDII cars, including our Goats, can be recalibrated for different tire sizes and/ or gearsets by most aftermarket programmers. :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Check this place out for our gear changes, I'm ordering a set of 3.91's!!
http://www.difftechnics.com.au/gto.html
Hope this helps!! :cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Check this place out for our gear changes, I'm ordering a set of 3.91's!!
> http://www.difftechnics.com.au/gto.html
> Hope this helps!! :cheers


That'll do it. Thanks.


----------

